# Do piranhas play dead?



## Limerock (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,

I was just wondering if piranhas sometimes float sideways even though they look healthy. I have been having some water problems and the fish seem okay but today I did a 85% water change due to ammonia and now one of them seems to be floating lopsided when he is not swimming. If he does not stop should I add some meds to the tank to stop it from progressing into something worse? I only use Furan-2 or pimafix/melafix.

Thanks


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

No, piranhas do not play dead.
Nor do they float on their sides when they're healthy.

(I'm giving the benefit of the doubt here by assuming you're serious.)


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> No, piranhas do not play dead.
> Nor do they float on their sides when they're healthy.
> 
> (I'm giving the benefit of the doubt here by assuming you're serious.)


mostly cus of very high stress


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

no they dont play dead. hmmm....


----------



## Markey D (Dec 4, 2006)

one time when i did a major clean to my big tank I throw my 6 reds in a 10 gallon for about an hour 
and one was doing the exact same thing thought he was dead. but after they all went back he was back to 
normal so i guess it probaly was stress related. i don't know your tank size of if it's overcrowed but 
but if it is that could be why


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

when i first got my piranha when i added them to the tank all of them laid on their sides on the bottom for about an hour and then they started swimming around so yes very much stress related


----------



## SvTpLYa (Sep 11, 2006)

yeah ive seen them play dead before.....definetly stress but it should stop once they are back in the tank...r u water params ok?? has the tank been cycling for over a month??...cuz if it hasnt been running for long u could of had a ammonia spike and that could cause ur p to be stress and or sick.


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

mine di the same as inspectahdeck all of em laid on their sides for about an hour at bottom of the tank


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

not normal


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

x168769753, stress. leave the lights off and keep the temp and around 79-81.


----------

